# problème pour terminer la syncro avec itunes



## Rachmine (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iphone 4 avec l'ios 5 et itunes 10.5....

Et depuis a chaque syncro, itunes se bloque à l'étape 6/6 "syncronisation des podcast" et c'est écrit : en attente d'éléments à copier... et ce continue en boucle jusqu'à ce que j'arrête la syncro...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !!!!!!!!

Rachmine


----------



## louis92 (14 Octobre 2011)

idem à l'étape 7/7 je crois avec un Ipad1. les éléments à transférer (photos dans mon cas) on bien été transférées, mais la synchro n'a pas l'air de se finir.


----------



## Dadou6996 (14 Octobre 2011)

La même!!! C'est super chiant, les photos ne se synchro pas, et ca mouline dans le vent, y a une astuce???

Et le telephone ne mentionne pas la synchro, ca marche pas quoi, je pète un boulon!


----------



## louis92 (14 Octobre 2011)

si.. les photos se transfèrent bien.. mais le process de synchro ne se termine pas. Itunes reste en mode synchro "en attente d'élement à synchroniser"


----------



## nico475 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème avec un ipad 2 ios 5.0 et itunes 10.5.0.142.

La synchro reste bloqué à l'étape 6 sur 6 : En attente d'éléments à copier

A mon avis sa sent le bug de la nouvelle version...


----------



## stef_iphone (15 Octobre 2011)

Pour moi c'est pareil :-(


----------



## vik75 (16 Octobre 2011)

moi aussi...la fin de synchro mouline avec " en attente d'elements à copier"...dommage car tout se met bien sur mon ipad 2....je veux bien une solution car forcer à chaque fois la fin de synchro risque d'endommager l'ipad non ?

ps ; generalement les patchs chez apple sortent quand ?


----------



## arbaot (16 Octobre 2011)

vous avez redémarrer l'ipad ?(de temps en temps le miens bug)

pour les photos  Maj d'iPhoto et/ou reconstruction d'"iPod Photo Cache"


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Même problème pour moi : fin de synchro interminable à l'étape 7 sur 7 message sur la barre d'état : "En attente d'éléments à copier" !!!!
:-((((
Restauration ?
Merci


----------



## vik75 (17 Octobre 2011)

j'ai fait une restauration puis reinstallation itunes, le problème a disparu puis il est réapparu lorsque j'ai voulu mettre sur  Itunes (PC) les appli que j'avais acheté depuis mon ipad...moulinage dans le vide etc...

je crois qu'il y  a un bug quelque part


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Moi pareil sur un iPhone 4: après avoir importé un pdf dans iTunes. 
Restauration. Galère 
Gros bug je pense.


----------



## Ipader (17 Octobre 2011)

Idem pour moi, plusieurs restaurations n'ont servi à rien, pas de possibilité dans itunes 10.5 de cocher pour mon ipod "synchro par wifi" l'option est inéxistante.
La synchro par wifi se fait si je connecte physiquement l'ipod dessus mais c'est très lent et fini par planter à l'étape 6/6 ou 7/7, il semble que la synchro physique n'est plus possible.
Itunes 10.5 est installé sur Powermac G5 sans wifi mais connecté à la box par pcl.
Là où est placé le G5, il est très éloigné du wifi de la NeufBOx et je suis obligé de connecter l'ipod physiquement dessus alors que la synchro physique ne semble pas fonctionner.
Effectivement, je pense qu'on doit s'attendre à une 10.5.1 prochainement


----------



## vik75 (17 Octobre 2011)

debut de solution :

il y a un conflit entre la synchronisation des apps et les apps que l'on est en train de telecharger via par le telechargement automatique (menu  edition, préférence, store)...

donc attendez la fin des téléchargements automatiques avant de faire une synchro...ou tout simplement décochez les téléchargements automatiques et vous verrez que la synchro se fera sans probleme


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (17 Octobre 2011)

@vik75
"décochez les téléchargements automatiques et vous verrez que la synchro se fera sans problème"
Décocher dans les préférences de iTunes je présume ?
Merci.


----------



## vik75 (17 Octobre 2011)

oui dans itunes ( edition, préférence puis store)...je viens de synchroniser dans les 2 sens pleins de trucs, et je n'ai pas eu le probleme..je pense que cela doit venir de là...


----------



## nico475 (17 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de tout decocher mais toujours le probleme.

La synchro reste bloquée à l"étape 7 sur 7 " Attente de l'application des modifications"


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (17 Octobre 2011)

Ça m'a fait ça jusqu'à ce que je fasse une restauration.
Bon : il faut systématiquement appeler Apple pour qu'ils fassent remonter le problème (et le corriger dans ou des iodates (iOS5, iTunes).


----------



## vik75 (17 Octobre 2011)

moi pour le moment, je touche du bois , ca fonctionne bien....comme j'ai constaté que c 'etait " en attente de modification", c'est tout simple, je ne modifie plus rien dans mon itunes....en fait, depuis le probleme, j'essaye d'utiliser itunes le moins possible pour eviter de faire une embrouille...


en fait la grosse modification qu'il faudrait à itunes, c'est de dissocier tout ce qui est store etc des synchro...afin de faire pour les sychro un truc archi simple plug and drop


----------



## NORDS (18 Octobre 2011)

Meme problème

Moi mon pire probleme est d'empecher la synchro par WiFi se qui est imposible meme si tout est decocher et redemaré. De plus si je dois annuler la sync a partir de itunes 10.5 je pourrais attendre 2 ans avant que la sync sois annulé si je n'ai pas fait annuler la sync sur le iphone également.

Je dois continuellement faire annulation de la sync car AUCUNE sync ne se termine, je reste bloqué à l'étape 7/7 avec le message "En attente des élements a téléchargés" mais QUELS ÉLEMENTS TABAR$*%&  sont toutes dans mon ordi OST$*% tu copie de l'ordi à l'iphone c'est pas compliqué CALI$%$%!! (La je chiale apres mon itunes/iphone  ) et de plus j'ai rien de coché dans "STORE" pour sync la musique ou autre automatiquement apres achat.

Je ne devrais pas etre un testeur de logiciel chez moi si je suis pas payé!!


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (18 Octobre 2011)

Il fallait que je quitte iTunes après avoir interrompu la synchro pour que celle-ci s'arrête.


----------



## giphone (19 Octobre 2011)

idem pour moi .. 
lors de la dernière étape de synchronisation de mon iPhone .. iTunes continue sans cesse avec le message: "Attende de l'application des modifications"

j'ai essayé de décocher l'option de téléchargement automatique des Apps,
j'ai relancé iTunes et iPhone 

mais actuellement sans changements .........


----------



## grandwazoo (19 Octobre 2011)

Idem ! Gros bug d'Itunes
Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé de réinstaller Itunes ?


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (19 Octobre 2011)

Gros bug en effet qui ne semble pas "admis" par les techniciens d'Apple.
Peut être qu'un petit article dans Macgeneration accélérerait les choses ?


----------



## Loulou Ariege (19 Octobre 2011)

j ai les mêmes soucis que vous a terminer mes synchro mais surtout depuis lundi ( alors que l ios 5 date de vendredi, je vois tous mes podcasts audio sans pouvoir les lire!! ils sont là, se mettent à jour avec i tunes mais pas possible de les écouter sur iPhone!


----------



## manustyle (19 Octobre 2011)

moi c'est l'app remote qui refuse de se jumeler avec itunes.

Le code à 4 chiffres m'est bien demandé mais après ça ne se valide pas.

J'ai tout essayé, mac, pc, iphone 3, 4. Rien n'y fait.


----------



## spyro56 (19 Octobre 2011)

Idem pour moi sur deux machines ou Itunes est installé...

Quelques jours après avoir installé ios5


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (19 Octobre 2011)

Il va falloir qu'Apple réagisse : c'est un bug TRÈS GRAVE!!! (ce n'est pas cosmétique).
C'est même surprenant que ce ne soit pas arrivé avec les versions Beta de iOS5 et iTunes !!!


----------



## Loulou Ariege (21 Octobre 2011)

ça y a est je pense qu une partie des soucis ont été résolu. j ai effectué une synchro ce matin et podcasts revenus, synchro achevée normalement et non bugguée


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (21 Octobre 2011)

Euh,
Mais sans indiscrétion, c'est revenu tout seul ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2011)

Ah oui c'est très chiant, j'ai ça depuis tout à l'heure. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------

Problème résolu. Comme expliqué dans cette longue discussion, j'ai supprimé mes mémos vocaux (j'en n'avais qu'un seul) et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (22 Octobre 2011)

J'ai eu ce problème sans mémo vocal aucun.  
Je penche plutôt pour un bloquage lié à n'importe quel fichier (corrompu ?) dans iTunes. 

PS :
@Loulou Ariege : c'est revenu tout seul ???


----------



## spyro56 (22 Octobre 2011)

Pour moi ca a marché aussi en supprimant les mémos vocaux 

merci!


----------



## nico475 (22 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai réussi a isoler le problème

Je suis allé sur l'ipad dans Réglages / Général / Réinitialiser  / Réinitialiser tous les réglages. *(Pas effacer contenu et réglages)*.

Par contre attention car quand l'ipad à redemmaré je ne suis pas parvenu à le réactiver via itunes, j'ai donc choisi la restauration via icloud. (J'avais fait une sauvegarde via itunes et icloud au préalable)

Désormais je n'ai plus le problème (jespère pour  longtemps) ...

Voila


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (22 Octobre 2011)

Euh, question naïve :

La synchro par iCloud ne résoudrai pas le problème (si c'est un souci causé par iTunes) ?
Non ?


----------



## nico475 (22 Octobre 2011)

Je pense que le pb viens plutot du terminal (ipad ou iphone) car j'ai effectuer la manip sur l'ipad (et non de itunes) et le problème s'est résolu....


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (22 Octobre 2011)

Merci,
C'est tout à fait possible en effet (il est probable qu'une restauration réinitialise une bonne partie des réglages).
Viiiiite Apple : faites une mise à jour !!!!


----------



## Loulou Ariege (23 Octobre 2011)

comme précisé plus haut mes podcasts sont revenu sans rien toucher. une simple synchro vendredi matin ni sur i phone ni sur iTunes ordi, il ne m a rien demandé en mise à jour, je n ai pas utilisé ni cloud, ni suppression de mémos vocaux


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (23 Octobre 2011)

Merci,
Il y a peut être quelque chose au niveau des serveurs d'Apple (iCloud) qui se met en place) et qui provoque ou termine ces dysfonctionnements très désagréables.
Bonne chance....


----------



## DarthRico (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Toutes mes tentatives de synchronisations étaient bloquées, sur l'étape 7/7 En attentes des éléments à copier. sur mon Iphone 4 32GO (RAS sur IPAD2 64 , Ipod 4 32 et Ipod nano)

En regardant de plus près , j'ai pensé que cela était lié à la gestion de ma musique , j'ai commencé par supprimer toute ma bibliothèque sur mon IPhone.

J'ai refait une synchronisation et là miracle elle est allée jusqu'à la  fin ! 

Dans ma bibliothèque Itunes , J'ai transféré tous mes mémos vocaux sur un DD externe , J'ai supprimé toutes les musiques seules , j'ai conservé uniquement mes albums.

Après avoir rebranché mon Iphone , la synchronisation à parfaitement fonctionné "??" 

Dans mon cas , le problème a été résolu.

Cordialement

Eric


----------



## Loulou Ariege (24 Octobre 2011)

et bien j ai parlé trop vite!! tous mes podcasts de ce week-end sont illisibles!! et ce matin ma synchro s est bloqué à l étape 7.... et recommence les embettements


----------



## jpl46 (25 Octobre 2011)

Quant à moi, j'ai le même problème que vous, la synchro s'arrête à l'étape 2, même après avoir retiré et remis les autorisations. J'ai donc essayé sur un autre PC, un portable, et là ça a marché parfaitement. Puis je suis revenu sur le 1er, toujours pareil. Le pb ne semble pas venir de iStore mais du PC. Il y a quelque chose qui bloque dedans. Le SAV Apple refuse de me dépanner car je suis hors garantie... C'est bien commode pour un bug généralisé ! J'en suis à mon 4ème iPhone, _dont 3 changés gratuitement à cause de plantages réfcurrents incompréhensibles_ et celui-là je l'ai depuis 3 mois. Pas très serviables chez Apple !


----------



## SylvainMBP (25 Octobre 2011)

Je rencontre le même soucis avec Itunes et mon Iphone 4s, je reste bloqué sur l'étape 7/7....  Espérons que ce bug soit rapidement corrigé


----------



## Fedelis (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour ! J'ai le même problème, une synchronisation qui ne s'arrête pas de tourner à l'étape 6 ou 7 avec ce fameux message : "en attente d'éléments à copier". Je suis obligée de forcer l'arrêt en fermant itunes. 
En plus, quand je tente une synchro, mes sonneries ne sonnent plus comme elles devraient ! Mais cela rentre dans l'ordre avec un redémarrage de l'iphone. 
Donc ce problème de sonnerie est secondaire, mais sûrement lié à la synchronisation. Surtout que j'ai lu que certains d'entre vous ont eu des impacts sur leurs musiques podcasts ou leurs mémos vocaux.
Affaire à suivre donc...


----------



## pussyrayee (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPhone 3GS et depuis la MàJ en IOS5 impossible de faire une synchronisation toujours le même message d'erreur débile ; la synchronisation n'a pu être terminée etc etc, et le processus s'annule de lui-même, impossible d'enlever ou de rajouter quoi que ce soit. La sauvegarde ne se fait pas. J'ai tout essayé, rien n'y fait. J'ai passé trois heures au téléphone avec Apple pour rien, le problème est toujours là. Ça marchait très bien avant cette version de ios. Je suis en SnowLeopard avec iTunes 10.5.


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (26 Octobre 2011)

Finalement, le plus pénible c'est de n'avoir aucune réponse tangible quand on appelle Apple. "Ça devrait s'arranger avec la prochaine mise à jour ou :  "c'est normal qu'il y ait des bug au début d'une nouvelle mise à jour (c'est duc anormal qu'il n'y en ait pas de bugs!").
Un peu usant.


----------



## Tosay (27 Octobre 2011)

Problème résolu 

Il suffit de décocher tous les téléchargements automatique dans " édition, préférence et store"

Faut *tout* décocher 







Chez moi ça fonctionne de nouveau !


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (29 Octobre 2011)

C'est tout à fait possible.
Apple devrait corriger cela dans une mise à jour.


----------



## croquettenoire (3 Novembre 2011)

bonsoir
depuis que je suis sous iOS 5
je ne peux plus transférer mes achats 
vers mac ou pc idem


message, votre ordi n'est pas autorisé (alors qu'il l'est)
donc transfert des achats impossible

j'ai autorisé, enlevé autorisation, refait, bref rien n'y fait.

avez vous une solution?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2011)

Est ce qu il y a des personnes qui sont toujours bloqué ( fin synchronisation itunes ) car pour ma part ca ne fonctionne toujours pas ..


----------



## scouty (4 Novembre 2011)

J'ai eu le même problème (synchro sans fin à l'étape 7 "en attente...")
Aussi ai-je pris le taureau par les cornes: J'ai entièrement restauré le téléphone (après avoir fait une sauvegarde icloud...). Donc câble usb, itunes, onglet résumé, puis restauration! tout s'est déroulé à merveille, avec une restauration complète du tél depuis icloud, après la réinitialisation du logiciel. Cela a pris 40( minutes (toutes les apps du tél se re-téléchargent!). J'ai retrouvé mon tél comme avant et oh! miracle, la synchro itunes wifi refonctionne sans ciller!
J'espère vous avoir un peu aidé...


----------



## carma06 (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'avoir l'iphone 4 version 4.3.5. Lorsque je veux synchroniser mes musiques sur le nouvel appareil, il ne m'en synchronise même pas la moitié, alors qu'avec mon précédent iphone 3G, j'avais toutes mes musiques transférées d'itunes vers l'iphone. 
J'ai un message qui me dit : l'iphone n'a pas pu être synchronisé. lecture et écriture impossible sur ce disque. Echec de la tentative de copie sur le disque. 
Alors qu'avec l'ancien iphone, tout se passait très bien 

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider.


----------



## iAku (9 Novembre 2011)

@ Scouty : je viens de faire la même chose que toi mais rien n'y fait, synchro qui reste bloquée sur "attente des éléments...etc...".
Vu que ça a l'air aléatoire, ce ne serait pas dû à un ou plusieurs fichiers ou applis qui bloqueraient à un moment ?
Je vais peut être essayer une restauration clean et repartir à zéro.
Quelqu'un a le même problème que moi ?


----------



## ecosmeri (10 Novembre 2011)

je vous assure que le problème ne se résoud pas avec la mise à jour. et l'astuce en décochant le téléchargement des données automatique ne fonctionne pas non plus


----------



## iAku (11 Novembre 2011)

Problème résolu chez moi !
C'était la synchronisation des mémos vocaux comme cité plus haut qui posait un souci. J'ai simplement fait le ménage sur iTunes et l'iPhone (ils étaient en synchro sans fin sur iTunes) et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...
Voilù, si ça peut aider...


----------



## ecosmeri (11 Novembre 2011)

meme les mémos ça ne fonctionne pas 

c'est devenu de la grosse merde apple


----------



## pussyrayee (30 Novembre 2011)

Tosay a dit:


> Problème résolu
> 
> Il suffit de décocher tous les téléchargements automatique dans " édition, préférence et store"
> 
> ...


J'ai tout désactivé dans les prefs iTunes et cela ne fonctionne pas.
C'est une erreur permanente issue de iTunes et/ou de l'ios5
Et sur le téléphone apparait l'éternel message débile «Synchronisation iTunes
X éléments n'ont pas pu être synchronisés. Consultez iTunes pour en savoir plus». 
Inutile de dire que je ne consulte pas pour des erreurs que je n'ai pas commise. 
Impossible de sauvegarder quoi que ce soit, l'étape 6 ou 7 est toujours bloquée.


----------



## Tosay (1 Décembre 2011)

étrange....moi ça marche nickel depuis.
J'ai eu le problème du message "en attente d'éléments à copier" (qui reste affiché et empêche donc une bonne synchro) et en décochant les téléchargements automatique, je n'ai plus du tout cette étape (7/7) et ma synchro se passe sans problèmes :mouais:

Et je ne suis pas à la dernière version d'itune pourtant ...


----------



## Olivier33000 (25 Janvier 2012)

iAku a dit:


> Problème résolu chez moi !
> C'était la synchronisation des mémos vocaux comme cité plus haut qui posait un souci. J'ai simplement fait le ménage sur iTunes et l'iPhone (ils étaient en synchro sans fin sur iTunes) et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...
> Voilù, si ça peut aider...



Idem pour ma part, c'était les mémos vocaux qui bloquaient la fin de synchro... en espérant que ça marchera pour vous!


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2013)

Je viens de passer mon iPAD mini sous iOS 7.04 et je me retrouve avec ce bug d'une étape 7 de synchro qui ne se termine jamais... ("attente de l'application des modifications" affiché sur iTunes et sur l'iPAD les 2 flèches de synchro qui tourne dans la barre en haut à gauche)

(Synchro avec iTunes 11.1.3 par cable usb)

Je peux "éjecter l'iPAD" mais lors du branchement suivant, il ne veux plus se synchroniser.... je dois alors eteindre l'iPAD,le rallumer et là il veut bien se synchroniser mais pour bloquer sur l'étape finale de synchro (parfois c'est en étape 8 que ça bloque avec "attente d'éléments à copier")

Est-ce que quelqu'un a trouvé l'astuce imparable pour régler ce problème?

Merci d'avance

[Résolu]
En fait, il suffit de venir écrire un message sur les forums MacG et l'iPAD prend peur. Du coup, il accepte de terminer la synchro!

PLus sérieusement, quand je me suis résolu à poser la question (à 9h36), il y avait déjà un bon 1/4 d'heure que la synchro semblait tourner dans le vide (et j'avais fait plusieurs tentatives de résolution auparavant car j'étais sur le coup depuis 7h du mat!).
Faute de trouver une solution qui fonctionne, je l'ai laissé tourner, et là, à l'instant, à 9h50, il a décidé de passer à l'étape suivante, à savoir transférer effectivement des fichiers sur l'iPAD (quelques fichiers de musique et une video).
Je ne sais pas pourquoi il a dû faire ces transferts, car à part mettre à jour en iOS 7 hier soir, je n'ai rien changé dans les fichiers de musique et video, mais la synchro a fini par se terminer.

Sans doute qu'il avait besoin d'inspecter un à un chaque fichier sur l'iPAD (sur un iPAD 64 Go presque plein, ça en fait un paquet) pour finaliser la synchro.

J'espère que maintenant qu'il a fait cette inspection générale et actualisé les quelques fichiers qui lui ont semblé non synchrones, les synchro suivantes seront plus rapides!


----------



## camrouard (31 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, je suis sur iPhone 4S, Mavericks et iOS 7.0.4. 
Pour moi, après avoir tout essayé, je me suis simplement rendu compte que le problème venait... d'un morceau de musique! Une fois supprimé, la synchronisation a pu se faire à merveille. Il suffit de regarder quel morceau fait planter la synchronisation, en tout cas pour ma part!

J'espère que ça pourra aider quelqu'un en galère comme moi depuis des mois


----------



## D A M Z (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je viens de passer sur le nouvel iMac. J'avais précédemment un macbook. 
J'ai transférer ma bibliothèque iTunes du macbook vers l'imac comme mentionné sur le site d'Apple suivant : iTunes*: comment déplacer votre musique sur un autre ordinateur
Cela s'est très bien passé car je retrouve l'exacte copie de ma biblio macbook sur mon iMac.

Quand j'ai voulu synchroniser mon iPhone, je tombe sur cette étape interminable "attente de l'application des modifications". 

Actuellement j'ai choisi de ne pas synchroniser la musique pour pouvoir repartir de zéro. donc plus de musique, et impossible de la remettre. 
Je suis vraiment embêté car j'utilise la fonction iPod de mon iPhone plus que toutes les autres fonctionnalités ^^ 

Ce qui est pourtant étrange c'est qu'avant de désynchro la musique, j'avais lancé plusieurs synchronisations qui avaient bloquées MAIS j'avais réussi à avoir mes musiques.... BREF c'est le bordel, et j'ai besoin d'aide!!!
Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2014)

Laisse tourner cette phase "Attente de l'application des modifications"....
Moi, lors du passage à iOS7 sur l'iPAD ça avit bien pris 1/2 heure, et plus récemment, quand j'ai passé un iPhone d'iOS6 à iOS7, ça a à nouveau pris 1/2h


Donc laisse faire et patiente en allant faire autre chose.


----------



## D A M Z (20 Janvier 2014)

Merci Remy pour cette info. 

Je vais essayer ce soir en rentrant du boulot. C'est quand même inquiétant d'avoir à attendre aussi longtemps... Surtout que tu as l'impression que ca tourne dans le vide...
J'ai jamais eu ce type de bug avant!


----------



## gaetan (14 Mars 2014)

Merci remy ! Génial !

Le cas : passage d'un iPhone 4 en 6.1.3 à 7.1
Tout se passe très bien.

Mais une fois l'iPhone rebranché sur l'ordi, synchro étape 6 qui ne se finissait pas sur iTunes 11.1.5. 
Déconnection, reconnection : même problème. Impossibilité de mettre dans l'iPhone un film par exemple. Précision, l'iPhone est plein à craquer de musiques.

Bref, comme remy l'a suggéré, j'ai laissé l'iPhone branché à l'ordi pendant la merveilleuse étape 6 d'iTunes. 
La synchro s'est terminée au bout de... 50 minutes ! Je commençais à désespérer. 
J'ai rebranché l'iPhone à plusieurs reprises pour y installer des films, nickel, la synchro fonctionne normalement et rapidement.

Donc, ne paniquez pas et soyez (très) patient si cela vous arrive.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (18 Mars 2014)

Je vais être patient alors...
Cela fait quelques jours que la synchro avec mon iPad Air prend énormément de temps. 
Je fais "Force quit" parce qu'iTunes ne répond plus....
Je viens d'envoyer un "report" pas piqué des hannetons à Apple avant de venir me répandre sur le forum.
Heureusement, je me suis rendu compte que de d'autres personnes baient les mêmes soucis...
Fingers crossed

Ça fonctionne parfaitement.
Je vais peut être faire un téléchargement de la combo 10.9.2. 
Un petit coup de Maintenance ou Onyx ensuite. 
Cela ne peux pas faire de mal.


----------

